# close grip chinups vs. bicep curls



## rangers97 (Dec 8, 2004)

how effective are close grip chin ups for bicep development and how do they compare to the standard db curls or barbell curls?


----------



## simbh (Dec 8, 2004)

Well , IMO close grip chin ups are just a good complement to a bicep routine. They cant really be compared , but is a good add in at the beginning to warm up , or at the end (if you can manage to do some) after you did all your exercises.


----------



## Flex (Dec 8, 2004)

your bi's def. do get stimulated, no question about that. 

personally i try to use as little biceps' help as possible when i do back, cuz IMO it takes away from hitting your back.

as far as compared to seperate bi exercises, it depends on the individual. you'll get different opinions from everyone. 

hope this helps,

FLEX


----------



## sabre81 (Dec 8, 2004)

yes i try to utilize as little bicep as i can when doing back movements.  Myself, i prefer actual bicep exercises for my biceps.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 8, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> Well , IMO close grip chin ups are just a good complement to a bicep routine. They cant really be compared , but is a good add in at the beginning to warm up , or at the end (if you can manage to do some) after you did all your exercises.



I would say the opposite is true.  A bicep routine is a good complement to compound pulling movements.


----------



## hawk05 (Dec 9, 2004)

I stopped doing a lot of direct bicep work and for the past few months have just been throwing two or three sets of bicep exercises after my back workout.  By cutting down the direct bicep work I've upped my max on almost ever curl exercise.


----------



## lilguy_bigdream (Dec 9, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I would say the opposite is true. A bicep routine is a good complement to compound pulling movements.


 
one goes up they all go up.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 10, 2004)

You can't compare them but I love CG chins.  I have noticed some nice gains out of them and they just feel awsome.  Really get a nicenegative out of them as well.  But like I said before you can't compare them to BB or DB curls bc all are good in their own way.


----------

